# 2 Claws Where Only 1 Should Be



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

I adopted a kitten, Cody, a few weeks ago. When I adopted him, I was told he is a polydactal(sp?). I know this is common so I wasn't concerned, but on one of his feet he has 2 claws coming from the same toe. I've tried to get a picture but can't get him to stay still enough. The way the claws are growing, they're side by side, and actually curl under his foot. Even though his claws are trimmed regularly, you can hear them "clicking" as he walks because he walks on those two claws.
I've spoken to the lady I adopted him from, who I've adopted from 3 times previously, and I trust her opinions and believe that she would not recommend something that she didn't think was the best for Cody. I've also spoken with her vet, as well as my own vet. All of them have recommended having those claws removed to prevent problems as he gets older. 
Cody will be neutered in January, and both of the vets and the rescue have recommended to me that the claws be removed at the same time, so that he doesn't have to have two surgeries.
I've never had a cat that is declawed, so I have some questions. I know Cody won't be totally declawed, just the two problem claws will be removed. What should I expect afterwards? What will he require for care following the surgery? I've heard that I should use a different kind of litter right after the surgery, but how long do I need to use it for? Should I switch all of my cats to the other litter, to make sure he doesn't have the opportunity to use the clay litter while healing?
The surgery won't be until January, and I do have another appointment with my vet before then so I can ask her questions, but I've been thinking about this a lot and would like to be as prepared as I can be.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, have that thing removed. If you don't, he's going to get it caught in something when you're not home and there's going to be damage, perhaps to your curtains, or to his paw, with blood all over the place.

If it's like a dog's dew claw, it might not have any bone in it at all. Since it's only the one spot, he should heal up fine.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Since it's just one toe, I think he'll heal up pretty quick. You are supposed to use pelleted litter, or shredded paper because the small claw granules of regular litter might get stick in his wound.

Just make sure he doesn't lick at it, and you should have an uneventful recovery.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

How long should I use the pelleted litter for? I'm assuming until his paw is completely healed?


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

As a side note. On polydactyle cats the nails closer to his body usually grow at an odd angle and need to be kept up on as far as trimming otherwise they tend to grow into the pad/paw.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

teasha said:


> As a side note. On polydactyle cats the nails closer to his body usually grow at an odd angle and need to be kept up on as far as trimming otherwise they tend to grow into the pad/paw.


Thanks! This is what the "double claw" seems to be doing, as we can hear him "clicking" when he walks. Even when his nails are trimmed very short, they still seem to curl under his paw, and he does walk on them. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------

